# Autorennen programmieren



## Friss-oder-stirb (29. Apr 2008)

Kann mir jemand helfen !

Mit roadrunner können am Bildschirm (quasi virtuell) Autorennen absolviert werden.
Die Anzahl Teilnehmer ist theoretisch unbeschränkt, hingegen machen mehr als 5 bis 6
Teilnehmer pro Rennen keinen Sinn, weil sie auf dem Bildschirm nicht mehr darstellbar
sind.
1. Nach dem Programmstart oder wenn bei bereits laufendem Programm das Menü
"Neues Spiel" gewählt wird, werden die am Rennen Teilnehmenden von einer Datenbank
gelesen und die Bilder der Autos mit den Namen ihrer Fahrer darüber vor
der Startlinie links platziert.
2. Wird nun das Menü "Start Spiel" gewählt, so beginnt das Rennen: Die Bilder der Autos
bewegen sich von links nach rechts in Richtung Ziellinie. Dabei bleiben die Namen
der Fahrer an der Startposition stehen. Die Geschwindigkeit, mit der sich die
Autos in Richtung Ziellinie bewegen, variiert während dem Rennen zufällig. Die Geschwindigkeit
wird vorgetäuscht, indem jeder Teilnehmer ein eigener Thread ist, der
alle 200ms zu Zug kommt und seine Position in x-Richtung um eine zufällig bestimmte
Schrittlänge verschiebt. Die Bilder der Autos werden entsprechend neu
dargestellt.
3. Überschreiten die Teilnehmer die Ziellinie, so werden Sie in der Reihenfolge ihres
Eintreffens in eine Rangliste eingetragen, die dann dargestellt wird. Zusätzlich erscheint
ein Fenster mit dem Sieger und dazu ertönt eine entsprechende Siegermusik.
Wird das Fenster wieder geschlossen, so hört die Musik auf zu spielen.

Danke im Vorraus

Chris


----------



## ARadauer (29. Apr 2008)

> Danke im Vorraus


lol


zeig mal was du hast oder stell eine konkrete frage, aber deine hausübung wird dir hier sicher keiner ausprogrammieren.....


----------



## Quaxli (29. Apr 2008)

> Die Geschwindigkeit
> wird vorgetäuscht, indem jeder Teilnehmer ein eigener Thread ist, der
> alle 200ms zu Zug kommt und seine Position in x-Richtung um eine zufällig bestimmte
> Schrittlänge verschiebt.



Auf jeden Fall wird es ruckeln wie die ...


----------



## Der Müde Joe (29. Apr 2008)

Quaxli hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Auf jeden Fall wird es ruckeln wie die ...



Erinnert mich an dieses Pferderenn-Dings am Jahrmarkt. Wenn man den Ball trifft rückt das Pferd vor, oder so war das irgendwie.


----------



## Guest (29. Apr 2008)

Friss-oder-stirb hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand helfen !
> 
> Mit roadrunner können am Bildschirm (quasi virtuell) Autorennen absolviert werden.
> Die Anzahl Teilnehmer ist theoretisch unbeschränkt, hingegen machen mehr als 5 bis 6
> ...



Das ist nicht dein Ernst oder?

Du stellst hier ne nicht mal wirklich gute Aufgabenbeschreibung rein und erwartest wohl am Ende noch ernsthaft, dass dir jemand das Zeug macht oder wie?


----------



## Marco13 (29. Apr 2008)

Was wollt ihr denn? Ist doch eine klassische Phase I  :roll:


----------

